# Hardware et OSX



## Nanok (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterais comprendre une chose concernant l'installation de OSX sur un appareil non apple. Je sais que c'est interdit par apple et je ne souhaite pas le faire (j'ai un mac) mais c'est un aspect technique que je ne comprend pas. J'ai en effet lu qu'apple avait bridé son OS pour qu'il ne fonctionne que sur un mac. 
Or, à moins que je ne me trompe, dans un mac, on a des composants hardware que l'on peut trouver sur d'autres machines. 
D'où ma question bête : comment le DVD d'installation peut-il reconnaître que la machine sur laquelle on l'installe n'est pas un mac? 
On s'est posé cette question avec un pote qui montait un pc tout neuf et vide de tout OS...

Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Larme (14 Avril 2012)

Il y a l'_EFI_ (il me semble que ça joue), et Apple crée des drivers uniquement pour les composants qui sont dans dans des Mac.
De ce que j'en sais, il faut donc avoir des composants hardware qu'on peut retrouver dans un Mac (MBP, MB, MBA, MacPro, iMac) ou assimilés.

Maintenant, regarde peut-être plus du côté du forum qui traite du Hackintosh.


----------



## r e m y (14 Avril 2012)

La carte-mère d'un Mac est spécifique, ne serait-ce que parce qu'elle utilise un EFI et pas un BIOS


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2012)

Larme a dit:


> <...>
> Maintenant, regarde peut-être plus du côté du forum qui traite du Hackintosh.


Tout à fait ; d'où le déplacement.


----------



## itOtO (15 Avril 2012)

Alors, je vais essayer de répondre à ta question:

*Sur un Mac*, quand tu démarres le firmware EFI (situé sur la bootROM) est initialisé, il teste les composants, charge les extensions (.kext), détecte les partition  en HFS+, et comme il garde en mémoire le dernier système démarré il choisi automatiquement quelle partition amorcée (c'est ça que tu modifie quand tu va dans le menu démarrage du panneau de pref système).
Une fois la partition amorcée, c'est le boot.efi qui prend le relai, c'est lui le bootloader qui va lancer OSX et charger tout ce qui est nécessaire.
A la fin du processus, l'OS communique avec la puce SMC pour vérifier la légitimité du système.

*Sur un Hackintosh*, le BIOS est initialisé, puis passe la main à un bootloader particulier (chameleon pour ne pas le citer) qui va lancer le système, ce logiciel est issus du Boot-132 qui est un processus de boot alternatif pour mac, open source et concu par.... wait for it...
Apple!!
Et oui, c'est Apple qui a fournis de quoi lancer les Hackintosh 
La c'est un peu compliqué, le BIOS initialise les même choses que l'EFI puis en amorçant la partition de votre disque il va passer la main a un fichier boot0 qui va écrire à la volée un secteur de démarrage sur votre partition puis charger le fichier boot situé à la racine du disque qui remplace le boot.efi (il prends le dessus sur le boot.efi). La particularité de ce fichier boot est qu'il fait d'un coté la même chose que boot.efi, mais il permet en même temps de corriger certaines tables du BIOS pour les rendre compatibles avec le systèmes, et de charger des fichiers d'extension particuliers situé dans le dossier /Extra.
Pour finir une extension particulière nommé FakeSMC va faire un by-pass pour la vérification avec la puce SMC.


----------



## Nanok (15 Avril 2012)

Merci j'y vois un peu plus clair...


----------

